# What nails for bostitch framing gun



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Just bought a used Stanley Bostitch framing gun for a small project and wondering if I must only use bostitch nails in it.
I don't need to buy nails by the ton and bostitch only sells their nails in large quantities. All the other brands can be bought in much smaller quantities.
So can I use other brands of nails or am I stuck with only bostitch?
Thank you


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

*nails for bostitch*

I've tried other brands in my bostitch nail gun and have found none that work well. Best to stay with those for that particular nail gun.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

yardfisher said:


> I've tried other brands in my bostitch nail gun and have found none that work well. Best to stay with those for that particular nail gun.


Ok thanks for your time.
That bites. I can't understand why I have to buy their nails by the thousands and everyone's else's by the hundreds. Ill never use all those nails. Ill probably need less than a hundred.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

As long as the nail angle is correct any brand will work although with some of the budget off brands you'll have more issues with jamming and dry fires. 

The places that rent those guns sell the nails by the rack. If all you need is a few that's the way to go.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A few other things that will effect how it works is wire or paper collated, straight, 30 angled, coiled and if round head or spit headed nails need to be used. 
Should be able to just look up your model gun and it will tell which type it uses.


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

*nails for bostitch framing nailer*

It is unfortunate for us that the nails we need for small projects aren't sold in likewise quantaties. The box I have is about 8 years old and still 3/4 full. The good thing is, I've got the nails I need at a moments notice.:thumbsup:


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> As long as the nail angle is correct any brand will work although with some of the budget off brands you'll have more issues with jamming and dry fires.
> 
> The places that rent those guns sell the nails by the rack. If all you need is a few that's the way to go.


Great idea. Thanks alot!


----------



## yardfisher (Sep 28, 2013)

*Nails for nail gun?*

What model bostitch do you have?


----------



## DIYchopped (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a fairly new Bostitch F28WW. Can't seem to get the short 2" nails to feed properly, 3" do okay. Getting a lot of dry fires. Is that a particular lubricant that needs to go in the magazine?


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't have that gun, but I do know that some of the other Bostitch nailers have to make an adjustment to take certain nails or lengths. A lot of people just grab the gun and go and then complain that it doesn't work perfectly. Move the magazine guide per the instructions, and it's flawless. 
Read the manual! Bostitch has them all online.


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh yeah, to answer your original question... You just have to match the angle, collation style (plastic, wire weld, paper tape), head (full or clipped), and then find a length that works for your gun as well as meets the need on your project. That sounds way more complicated than it really is. 
I just took a casual look and it seems that you need 28degree, wire weld, clipped head. 
If your project is such that it will be inspected, make sure that clipped head nails are accepted in your jurisdiction. I know clipped head nails won't pass code in a few states.


----------

